# SR-9C mags



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am looking to add some mags for my SR-9C and have some questions, does anyone know if the

standard 10 round mag fits the SR-9C, and does anyone make an after market mag for the gun

yet? I can find a number or 10 rounders for the other models of Ruger 9mm but having a hard time

for the SR-9C. Not ready yet to pay the high price of the manufactures mags unless I have no other

choice. FYI I like the 17 rounders for range use but for Concealed Carry the 10 round mags are the

best.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I believe that only SR9/SR9C mags can be used. Checking the Ruger forum may provide additional answers.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Answered my own question*

OK found out that only the 17 round mags are interchangeable on the SR9 and SR9C, the ten round mags are specific for each pistol. and cant be swapped out. Also none of the other mags are usuable in the SR9C. Since I prefer the 10 round mags when im carrying does any one know of any after market mags made for the SR9C or any retailers selling them for less then the factory does?


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Having picked up an SR9c recently I was wondering if it was required to use a spacer on the 17 round mag to ensure reliability. I have a glock 29 that requires a spacer for the G20 mags or it jams very consistently.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*spacer*

its recommended and one should have came with your gun when you purchased it, limits the wobble a bit and makes for easier handling, if your dealer didnt give you one with ur package then you should go back to him.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I received one with the gun, but when I started thinking about getting another 17 round magazine I could not find any spacers for sale.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*spacer for the 17 rd mag*

Go to Cheaper then Dirt web sight, they have them for $5.84 which is reasonable. Also have the 17 round mags for $34.97 which is a pretty good price. If I dont find some ten rounders soon I might just get another 17 round from them.


----------



## veedubz (May 4, 2009)

The 10 round mags froma full size sr9 will work, you just have to change base plates. The fillsize 10 round mags are fitted with an extended base plate to limit its capacity. When I got mine I switched out my 10 round mags base plate to the pinky extensions that came with the gun. I plate to get another 10 rounder and put the flat bottom base plate on it for reloads.


----------

